

Ask HN: How can this circuit work? - 0cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkTvDjhImwo
The video above shows a guy building a circuit which can, at least due to my basic physics knowledge,not work.
======
xmpir
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDTZuFJYX4&feature=BFa&#...</a>

------
jweather
Welcome to the wooly world of troll physics. This guy has been at it for a
while, the comment threads here have cracked most of them:
<http://hackaday.com/tag/troll-physics/>

------
Mindphreaker
It could be some kind of hidden circuit maybe. Or some kind of inductive
energy?

